

Simple & Not Social Bookmarking Service - nitrohack
http://bookmarks2.com/online_bookmarks.php

======
chrisbolt
Doesn't look that different from <http://www.google.com/bookmarks/>

~~~
josefresco
Except your personal data isn't being shared with some giant ad corp. that
will undoubtedly be using it for profit down the road.

------
dxjones
Why would someone prefer this bookmarking service over Delicious.com ??

~~~
stcredzero
Because sometimes, you just want to put bookmarks on the web for yourself.
Delicious leaves something to be desired as a bookmark organizer. For
organizing things for myself, I'd rather have folders than tags.

~~~
mattyb
I've traditionally used Foxmarks (now called Xmarks) for organization (it
allows me to access my bookmarks when I'm in the computer lab at school, for
example), and recently created a Delicious account because my.foxmarks is
awful. I've found about 100 great links in the past few days just by checking
out the collections of folks who share lots of my bookmarks. I hate that you
can't view popular tag combinations (only recent or personal ones), but
perhaps this will come.

I'd kill to have something that syncs my bookmarks, passwords and history, and
also analyzes the data somehow. Mozilla Weave is on the right track as far as
syncing history, but buggy for me. A Foxmarks/Weave/Google Web
History/RescueTime combo, perhaps. With an Awesome Bar-like search UI and
interesting analytics. And web-based so I can access this stuff from afar. I
think an FF extension would be necessary to sync the data, but it'd be great
if it could comb data even when I'm using IE in a computer lab [security
issues abound, I know].

~~~
mattyb
Note: I would bend over backwards to pay for something like this. Somebody
make this something that I want.

To those that are about to tell me to make it myself, I'm not quite there yet.
Soon though ;-)

------
josefresco
I like del.icio.us because I can pull RSS feeds for various tags, and place
them on my Firefox bookmarks toolbar. Can I do this with bookmarks2?

This way I don't save any 'local' Firefox bookmarks. The sharing aspect isn't
even an issue unless you don't want anyone to know your favorite sites.

BTW <http://delicious.com/popular/> is a gold mine everyday for
designers/developers and all around geeks.

------
jokermatt999
I'm a fan of ReadItLater, as it also comes with a "text only" function.
Furthermore, the best articles eventually go to GiveMeSomethingToRead.com,
which has a nice article selection (sadly only one or two) every day.

Full disclosure: I am actually not affiliated in any way.

------
jaydub
I really like the design and clean interface. One minor comment: you may want
to change that green button to read: "Register for free" instead of
"Registration for free"

------
csbartus
yes the world is getting more simple than social.

i'm using delicious from the beginning, mostly for bookmarking. to get more
news / for discovery today there are plenty new ways than the delicious
network.

keep up guys!

